

Student Language Exchange - coffeebro
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/student-language-exchange#/story

======
coffeebro
Disclaimer: This is not my venture. I found it randomly on IndieGogo. 38 hours
left in the campaign.

"At the Student Language Exchange, we harness an underutilized resource on
college campuses— the knowledge, experience and social reach of international
students, particularly those from countries underrepresented in college
curricula— to introduce groups of peers to their language and culture. By
mobilizing students to run semester-long language and culture courses, we fill
gaps in curricula and prepare students to build collaborative solutions to the
world’s most pressing social, economic, political and environmental
challenges."

